# 3 PH underground service



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I sold this one yesterday but have a question. I have a building gutted that has a UG 200 amp service entering the building inbetween the storefront window panes on the inside with a fused disco on the the bottom feeeding a bypass meterpan above. They want it gone. The GC will cut and trench the floor 24" deep to the rear of the store, I anticipated having cutting the sidewalk to the pole. Now here is my labor/material savings question. Is it code to cut the old 3" RMC 90 out , thread a 3" PVC TA in and contionue the run in PVC sch 80 to the rear of the store and pull fresh Al 250 conductors thru and up the pole in the existing outside RMC and metal U guard.


Yes you can change over to PVC.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

You'll need to get an EGC onto the GRC somehow. Is it GRC underground to the pole now or just the sweeps?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I was wondering about the bonding of the raceway. 

If it is metal all the way he should be able to bond the raceway to the neutral at the supply end. 

But we don't even know if this section of conduit is under the NEC or the utility.


----------



## Whatsmyname789 (Jul 1, 2009)

Look into using fiberglass sweeps. They are way lighter, cheaper, meet and exceed all the codes, pull strings don't burn through them when pulling and you don't need to bond them.


----------

